# Red Bellies Laying Down



## hissinroaches (Feb 29, 2016)

I have 10 2" red bellies and a few of them have been laying flat on the bottom of the tank.when I come near them ,they are responsive and then act normal. it seems like it usually happens after they eat. I was wondering if this is normal?? they all look healthy and are eating well.they look like tiny footballs. lol.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

yes it is normal -- they usually do that after being very well fed and when they are small -- also if they are new to tank and are startled or scared


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Do not overfeed, they will eat until they burst.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## hissinroaches (Feb 29, 2016)

ty everyone for the replies


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

you are welcome -- just a little "food" for thought -- it is better to give 2 smaller meals for young piranha rather than one large one...in the wild they do gorge themselves at one sitting but have most of the river to burn that meal..in an aquarium feeding one large meal will promote fatter lazier fish...just a thought that is all -- thank you.


----------



## hissinroaches (Feb 29, 2016)

ive been feeding large blood worm chunks a couple times a day. and a baby clam on the half shell to rip on in between feedings.also put some amazon swords in the habitat.they love the natural cover.since ive gotten them every feeding time I tap morse code lightly on the glass S.O.S. now when I tap the code at feedings,they all line up smiling at me.i also have some nice beefheart for them.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's awesome!

As for the beefheart, most here will tell you to only feed them that on super rare occasions... my personal opinion is that it's not as bad as many say... in fact, fed in small amounts I think it's good to feed some red meat high in fat content on a semi-regular basis (every week or so).

Pics?


----------

